# Winter and Lithium Batteries



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I live in Maryland where we are now heading into winter (maybe..)
My shop and train storage is in a separate unheated building.
I have been keeping my lithium batteries there year round, subjecting them to below freezing temperatures in winter and hot temperatures in summer.

Without citing specific sources, and there are many, some contradictory, it seems prudent to bring lithium batteries into the house and keep them at a uniform temperature to avoid freezing and extremes of temperatures into the 90s as well.

I have had several frustrating failures of 1-2 year old lithium packs, who knows why, but perhaps keeping them at a moderate temperature may help.

Just a heads up to those with a similar situation.

PS- Also coming in for the winter is my two part epoxies, water based airbrush paints, and Titebond wood glue..

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry.......... I had a very similar situation as you do. An unheated/cooled train shed where I stored all my trains, batteries and chargers. 

I wasn't concerned about the summer heat but when the temperatures would head down to the low 40's and below, I brought all the batteries and chargers into the garage to store and charge them there. Li-ions don't like cold temps.... 

I would recommend that you bring them in when the temps dip.... 

Here's the operating ranges from the All-Battery site... Hope this helps.. 

Avg. Temperature Ranges for: 
Charging: 0~40°C
Discharging: 20~60°C
Storage: 0~40°C


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the information Stan, it hit 23 here last night, got my attention!

Regards

Jerry


----------

